# Weight Gainers Need Help!



## stledger (Jan 10, 2007)

I really want to get fat but i havant exactly got the funds to do so sufficiently. Can weight gain powders from fitness companies make you fat?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 10, 2007)

stledger said:


> I really want to get fat but i havant exactly got the funds to do so sufficiently. Can weight gain powders from fitness companies make you fat?



Only if you mix 'em with ice cream.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jan 10, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Only if you mix 'em with ice cream.



So, can just ice cream make you fat?


----------



## StrawberryShortcake (Jan 10, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> So, can just ice cream make you fat?




From my own personal experience, yes.


----------



## stledger (Jan 10, 2007)

but wat about weight gainers?


----------



## fatlilboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Everyone knows that America harbors the fattest poor people on earth. All of the cheapest foods are FATTENING! Losing weight is for the rich unless you have a fast metabolism, then it's cheap. Weight gain shakes are expensive!! Just go the value meals at McDonald's, Burger King and Wendy's or stock up on a bottle of cheap frying oil, get yourself a used deep fat fryer and go to town.

White bread is 99cents a loaf everywhere....even here in NYC.....butter you can get for under 3 bucks a POUND......and cheaper in most places if you hunt. Salads and fish and fruits and veggies are quite costly, but, jeez....how can you think gaining weight is expensive? I gained my most weight ever when I was a starving student fresh outta college awaiting a job. Gained 65 pounds, in fact....all of it on junk food.

NO EXCUSES!! Eat on the cheap!


----------



## stledger (Jan 10, 2007)

I just need to know, if i drink weight gainers will they make me fat?


----------



## skizzles (Jan 10, 2007)

No. Ice cream is much better, but be sure to balance it out with carbs and vegetables.


----------



## comperic2003 (Jan 10, 2007)

weight gain shakes will make you gain weight, but your physical activity will determine what kind of weight.


----------



## thepiscn (Jan 10, 2007)

StrawberryShortcake said:


> From my own personal experience, yes.



StrawberryShortcake, you aren't fat. Here, have some ice cream, you are too thin.


----------



## stledger (Jan 10, 2007)

comperic2003 said:


> weight gain shakes will make you gain weight, but your physical activity will determine what kind of weight.



So basically if i dont do any exercise or anything it shud make me gain weight in the form of fat?


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 10, 2007)

stledger said:


> So basically if i dont do any exercise or anything it shud make me gain weight in the form of fat?



No - in the form of spare genitalia. That's why you don't see fat peolple naked very often. 

Spare parts. Lots of 'em. 

Explains the baggy pants too. 

Now you know.


----------



## fatgirl33 (Jan 10, 2007)

stledger said:


> I just need to know, if i drink weight gainers will they make me fat?



Weight gain stuff made for bodybuilders (ie: people who lift heavy barbells) can be very hard on your kidneys if you're not making good use of the protein (ie: making muscle, not fat). It's not just a matter of calories, it's the type of calories.

I'd go with the ice cream plan if I was you. :eat1: 

Brenda


----------



## love dubh (Jan 10, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> No - in the form of spare genitalia. That's why you don't see fat peolple naked very often.
> 
> Spare parts. Lots of 'em.
> 
> ...



That motherf*cker had, like, 30 goddamn dicks...
^A YouTube gem about our first president, GW.


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Jan 11, 2007)

um, if you cant afford extra food, how are you gonna pay for weight gain powder? i've never bought any, but i'd imagine it to be expensive.


----------



## ClickFa (Jan 11, 2007)

Actually, muscle-building weight gain powder isn't that good for fattening. Muscle takes protein, so that's what that stuff has. 

For fat, you want carbs (lots of calories, easy to digest) and fats (even more calories, plus they taste good so you'll eat more.) 

The good news is most of the cheap basic foods are high-carb. Mac and cheese, crackers and cookies, bread, rice, potatoes, cereal, anything sweet... 

Just get eating, and forget that nasty powder stuff!

ClickFA


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Jan 11, 2007)

stledger said:


> So basically if i dont do any exercise or anything it shud make me gain weight in the form of fat?



If you don't do anything, you will die of starvation. So while it is best to limit your activity in general; feel free to get all the exercise you want in going to the kitchen and scooping out bowls of ice cream. :eat1: :eat1: :eat1:


----------



## elggij (Jan 13, 2007)

Eating all the time and being lazy, maintains my 375lbs of quivering flab.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jan 13, 2007)

stledger said:


> I really want to get fat but i havant exactly got the funds to do so sufficiently. Can weight gain powders from fitness companies make you fat?



in short: yes. but chugging down any kind of medicinal supplement could fuck your system up. try it in moderation if you must, but like anyone slimming down should exercise and diet instead of taking pills or throwing up, anyone fattening up shouldn't really mess around either. eat and be lazy instead.


----------



## comperic2003 (Jan 13, 2007)

fatgirl33 said:


> Weight gain stuff made for bodybuilders (ie: people who lift heavy barbells) can be very hard on your kidneys if you're not making good use of the protein (ie: making muscle, not fat). It's not just a matter of calories, it's the type of calories.
> 
> I'd go with the ice cream plan if I was you. :eat1:
> 
> Brenda



Most weight gain powders are not heavy in protein. Protein powder, yes, but weight gain powder is mainly filled with carbs and some fat.


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 14, 2007)

stledger said:


> I really want to get fat but i havant exactly got the funds to do so sufficiently. Can weight gain powders from fitness companies make you fat?



Too dangerous. Best way is with real butter, use an ice cream scooper to make cones with it and dip in honey or corn syrup before each bite. :eat2:


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 15, 2007)

Well- you definitely want to carefully use the protien powders. As with the earlier comments - some of the 'muscle building' products that are put out by the fitness companies are not the best if misused. If you follow- the sport of bodybuilding - quite a few of the competitors have come down with very serious illnesses as a result of this regimine ; ie, Mike Mattarazzo, Flex Wheeler, Dennis Newman, Don Long, Steve Michalik to name a few have all had to give up the bodybuilding regimine cause these guys went overboard along with the riods and other supplements to abuse their bodies...

Now that being said there are ways that you can achieve your goals

1. eat six small meals (less taxing on your system)

2. work up to drinking a gallon of milk a day
(assuming you are not lactose intolerant).
if you are intolerant then you could consume some designer/whey protien powder and juice -BUT, you have to 'cycle' this one month drinking your shakes between meals and then two months off. 

3. Do squats - or deep knee bends (free style or with weights). This will build your appettitite and endurance. Start with 20 squats per day and gradually increase to 500. The 500 squats can be broken into sets as follows

2 sets 250 squats
5 sets 100 squats
10 sets 50 squats 

with the squats and six meals - you can easily gain 50lbs in 6 months 

good luck


----------



## HeatherBBW (Jan 23, 2007)

Not all of the weight gain shakes have protein as the highest ingredient. The one linked below is primarily Carbs followed by fats and protein. 

Take that, add a yummy ice cream (use vanilla), chocolate syrup and milk and put less powder then it calls for, and you have a damned good tasting chocolate milkshake with about enough calories (3500) to equal a pound if you make a big enough one :batting: 

Although the pound thing doesn't seem to work on giant fatties (yeah I know - trust me) but it works out to maybe .5 to .75 if you keep with your regular food regimen on a daily basis. 

Your body may plateau at some point wondering what the heck is going on - run through that with lots of mini meals and snacks and you'll be back on an upward curve in no time.

Fat Hugs,
Heather

P.S. This is from my own personal experience and I've been healthy with no complications. I don't know what your body chemistry is like, so take things easy and make sure you aren't making yourself sick.

http://www.gnc.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2133631


----------



## HeatherBBW (Jan 23, 2007)

Oh and it's definitely not cheap if you are having one of those badboys before bed each night. So keep that in mind.


----------



## James (Jan 23, 2007)

HeatherBBW said:


> Not all of the weight gain shakes have protein as the highest ingredient. The one linked below is primarily Carbs followed by fats and protein.
> 
> Take that, add a yummy ice cream (use vanilla), chocolate syrup and milk and put less powder then it calls for, and you have a damned good tasting chocolate milkshake with about enough calories (3500) to equal a pound if you make a big enough one :batting:
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing Heather... I think a few collars are probably being loosened around here reading that!


----------



## spaz-fa (Jan 23, 2007)

HeatherBBW said:


> Not all of the weight gain shakes have protein as the highest ingredient. The one linked below is primarily Carbs followed by fats and protein.
> 
> Take that, add a yummy ice cream (use vanilla), chocolate syrup and milk and put less powder then it calls for, and you have a damned good tasting chocolate milkshake with about enough calories (3500) to equal a pound if you make a big enough one :batting:
> 
> ...



thanks for the link and yeah i would definately agree on the  from the looks of it that sounds like it works for me! I'm sold weight gainer it is.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Jan 29, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> So, can just ice cream make you fat?



Just ice cream can make you sick, I'll tell you that.


----------

